# Well We Have The Man In The Doorway, How About The Window Up Above?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

While I was chopping veggies for some from scratch chile per RNPrepper I heard this new country artist.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Joshua by


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

can Dolly still form words with her lips pulled so tight from all that surgery? Just askin......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ole Mick doesn't fret his way on the bar chords


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To follow Mick Jagger singing about shooting up heroin (dead flowers), this next would be the logical progression.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ol' RPD wasn't always square, don't ya know?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We have here the "Grandfather Of Grunge"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just to do a little,but.....


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Well this is a classic.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This studio version is good,the live version inhales air.

Johnny's song ,well was typical Johnny. You couldn't tell live from studio.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hurt, I like the Johnny Cash version best


----------

